# Justice delayed!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you believe in justice? Do you believe that t will always happen here and now? I have always thought that there is no real good justice on earth. People are just fallible. As for me I don’t want justice, but instead mercy, which I know that I don’t deserve. I believe all will face justice or mercy at one point no matter what others think about them. That is why I can live with daily injustices. How about you? -- Tex


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Mercy works for me Tex !


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Vengeance is Mine, Sayeth the Lord. But I believe he sometimes can be persuaded to subcontract!

What goes around, comes around, no matter if you believe in a final judgement by some guy in a long beard and robe, or a long slow slog back up that reincarnation wheel from a bug to get another chance at being human.

Fortunately for the majority of us, people who do evil in their life often manage to punish themselves far more harshly than anyone else could.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

is all about karma.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Mercy Trumps Judgement. I would take Mercy over Judgement any day but I know that is not your point but it is mine. But mans law does not provide for forgiveness or mercy but only extracts a penalty to be paid just like these red light cameras. We all make judgments every day and sometimes you pay for the rest of your life for making a judgment that also attaches itself to a penaly. I hear, what goes around comes around but I have never seen this where someone gets what I think they deserve. You live and you take your chances. There is no justice in the judicial system and we are all falliable. I would think that we as a nation are being under judgment now with all of the different things upon us all at once. Too much rain, flooding, earthquakes, fires, money problems, ill health, involved in wars we cannot win, and I did not name them all, but we are as a whole reaping a judgment that does not seem like it will be turned. We have all heard of Jonah and the whale and he was sent to Ninevah with a message and the King proclaimed a fast in the land that even included the animals well all were spared and mercy was given and Jonah was upset because judgement or condemnation was turned from that place. So I think some of these things are way above those of us who try to live a decent life and we see what goes on in this world and we have to do what you are doing and let it go to the one who can judge rightious judgment and I guess thats sort of how I view what I consider all the injustice of this present evil world. And I try to stay out of the way.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

justice works in subtle ways... whether you know it is happening or not, if someone has done something bad then justice will occur down the line somewhere. I think my conception of justice is somewhat different to other peoples'.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have always thought that there is no real good justice on earth. People are just fallible. -- Tex


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It has been said that this world, a rock rotating in a universe on which we're clinged all together, is the reign of the lord of evil. The desire for power over material thinghs pushes uman beings to crush the weak. It looks like we are quite living in a kind of hypnosis until someone or something shocks us and awakes us as well. How could be a world of sages and how to find justice in it? I agree with you Tex about the mercy, man is fallible. Maybe the earth is not so a bad place to live in, definitively it's the only chance we've got so far and not all the humans are power hungry fortunately, but what we shouldn't forget is that we all breath the same air, we all need loving, laughing and crying. So, in a word of injustice can we assume the right to make our own justice? Is that the point of the question? I can live in a world withot justice until I don't become a victim of it. Religions help us to turn hate into forgiveness and to accept life for what it is. I think it might be really hard to accept injustice if a man doesn't trust in God or if he's not conscious of his spiritual being. I often work in hospitals and next to the suffering of others, it's just enough to see how I'm lucky to be on my feet and it makes me wonder to myself a question and the answer is: justice is where we come from.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The way of the Tao rules for me gents; sometimes one is better than another, but you need both to have one. And yes, I too believe in man being fallible. And no I don't think justice is always served, as sometimes one is punished, without due cause; or an evil doer, escapes.


----------

